# Compress files modified before a particular date



## ParvathiShaji (May 7, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am having a list of folders, say 50. Each folders contains thousands of files of different types (say .dat, .xls. .doc). I want to classify these files year wise and keep each in a folder having the particular year as name.This should be done for all these 50 parent folders. Then each folders and sub folders should be compressed. 

Please help me,,, preferably not batch commands


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

How would you like this task solved if you don't want it done with a batch file?


----------



## ParvathiShaji (May 7, 2014)

batch file is ok, but if any .net plugin can be developed, dat will be great.


----------

